# Voopoo Demon RDA vs Augvape Druga RDA ??



## MrDeedz (15/9/17)

Always chasing the best flava high possible, it just doesnt end. 
Its coming closer to that important time of the month and I'm not sure which RDA to add to my collection.
Purchased an Apocalypse RDA & Voopoo Drag mod, Want something to run up against the APOC and see the diff,
Any feedback or suggestions ??


*Voopoo Demon RDA *

*

*

*vs *

*Augvape Druga RDA*

*

*


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/9/17)

MrDeedz said:


> Always chasing the best flava high possible, it just doesnt end.
> Its coming closer to that important time of the month and I'm not sure which RDA to add to my collection.
> Purchased an Apocalypse RDA at Voopoo Drag mod, Want something to run up against the APOC and see the diff,
> Any feedback or suggestions ??



I would strongly recommend the Dead Rabbit. This thing keeps on to impress me - my VAST collection of RDA's are all gathering dust as I have been using it daily for the last 3 weeks or so. I tend to rotate my RDA's on a daily basis and (for the first time) have been using this one exclusively - which is very rare for me to do.

You can perhaps hold out for the the new Entheon - not sure when it will land on our shores though...? All indications are that it will be rather pricey but the reviews thus far has been very good. Wayne seems pretty impressed.

I am also enjoying the new Recoil Rebel - this, improved, version kicks ass and has the best airflow in the world!!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jengz (15/9/17)

I've had both the druga and apocalypse... IMHO the apocalypse had better airflow and flavour.

It was also easier to build on but that being said, having no wire cutters makes building on my druga harder because I have to precut my coils.

The build quality of both are excellent and and both could fit massive builds.

If you are looking for flavour though, the most impressive dual coil rda that I've tried lately, don't have one but have tried it, is the coilart dpro, airflow was smooth, flavour great and awesome cloud production.

So for what is currently out there, I think the coil art dpro is the way to go

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Scissorhands (15/9/17)

Now this is just my opinion, and you know what they say about opinions . . .

You have a GREAT dual coil atty, so why buy more of the same?

If FLAVOR is your goal, Give one of the newer single coil RDAs a shot , the SXK Flave should blow your mind

Kind regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MrDeedz (15/9/17)

wow thanks guys. back to the drawing board then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (27/9/17)

So i bought the VooPoo Demon yesterday, came with some shweeet Nichrome Claptons. Installed and damn the Flavor is damn awesome guys, Between my Apocalypse , Peerless and Demon RDA's so far the Demon is running the show flava wise, as soon as my Staggertons are ready will put them in the APOC and see whats the diff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/9/17)

MrDeedz said:


> So i bought the VooPoo Demon yesterday, came with some shweeet Nichrome Claptons. Installed and damn the Flavor is damn awesome guys, Between my Apocalypse , Peerless and Demon RDA's so far the Demon is running the show flava wise, as soon as my Staggertons are ready will put them in the APOC and see whats the diff



Where did you get the Demon? I can’t find it online?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## MrDeedz (27/9/17)

Vape Drippin in Sunninghill bro. Recently opened vape shop. Let me know if you keen .he's website not up yet for public viewing

Reactions: Like 1


----------

